# homemade air freshener



## kudzuvine (Aug 11, 2011)

for me this works. In a spray bottle pour in 1 tsp baking soda and add enough warm water to fill bottle about 3/4. shake to dissolve. Now add your favorite liquid fabric softner - about 1/4 cup or so - shake and it's ready to spray. the baking soda helps to neutralize odors. Beats buying febreeze. hope it works for you


----------



## puddlejumper007 (Jan 12, 2008)

thanks i will try this...


----------



## lovemy4danes (Oct 4, 2012)

I do this as well. It is very inexpensive and works as well as febreeze!


----------



## lovemy4danes (Oct 4, 2012)

I do this as well. Works awesome.


----------



## Peacock (Apr 12, 2006)

One caveat. Don't spray it indiscriminately -- it will leave a fine white powder on surfaces. It's fine for fabrics, carpets etc. But it took a while to clean all the surfaces in my bathroom after someone sprayed a ton of it in there.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I don't like fragrance, but I could do this with an essential oil.


----------

